# Hello



## Catchic (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi everyone
A friend suggested I join, knowing that I'm hoping to get out and about with my dog (when we're allowed). 
My van is exceptionally basic. Think metal tent. But I love her and having the capability to bed down for a night will make my dog walks more adventurous. If I get on with it I can look at more adaptations. So my wild won't be very wild to begin with. But my intention is to add to what I've got to increase self sufficiency once I know I like it well enough. Seems daft to pay out for more than the basics if I discover it's not my thing. My trial night in the summer (on a friend's farm) went well enough to encourage me. 
I look forward to learning from all of you.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 31, 2021)

Good Morning & Welcome to the Wildside of life,
You’re now apart of a Great knowledge base from Great Guys, so get stuck into the boards & join in


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## campervanannie (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Kat0 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi & welcome, it’s a great place for knowledge & advice there’s a wealth of experience available xx


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures when allowed


----------



## Makzine (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Kent,            are we allowed out yet


----------



## The laird (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Red Dwarf (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi and welcome from the Scottish Highlands. What van do you have?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi Catchic, welcome aboard


----------



## jeanette (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Tookey (Feb 3, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Hi everyone
> A friend suggested I join, knowing that I'm hoping to get out and about with my dog (when we're allowed).
> My van is exceptionally basic. Think metal tent. But I love her and having the capability to bed down for a night will make my dog walks more adventurous. If I get on with it I can look at more adaptations. So my wild won't be very wild to begin with. But my intention is to add to what I've got to increase self sufficiency once I know I like it well enough. Seems daft to pay out for more than the basics if I discover it's not my thing. My trial night in the summer (on a friend's farm) went well enough to encourage me.
> I look forward to learning from all of you.


Welcome,

Sister site 'motorhome builder' is likely to be useful for even the smallest upgrades to you van.


----------



## maingate (Feb 3, 2021)

Strangely, I have just read your post on another forum regarding your '5 things of beauty, wonder and joy'. An excellent post and you should post it on this forum too.  

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim, get some pics in and join the craic.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 3, 2021)

Welcome along.

Basic vans are great - less to go wrong.


----------



## Catchic (Feb 3, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Welcome along.
> 
> Basic vans are great - less to go wrong.


Given that I'm currently sat in the waiting area of a diesel specialist having my injectors tested, we may have to reserve judgement lol. 
But yes, in theory less to go wrong haha


----------



## Catchic (Feb 3, 2021)

maingate said:


> Strangely, I have just read your post on another forum regarding your '5 things of beauty, wonder and joy'. An excellent post and you should post it on this forum too.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


 Pshaw... I'm a little too shy. once I've got to know folk better perhaps.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 3, 2021)

Catchic said:


> Given that I'm currently sat in the waiting area of a diesel specialist having my injectors tested, we may have to reserve judgement lol.
> But yes, in theory less to go wrong haha



Yeah but mechanics aside, I've had some of my best times ever in a Citroen Dispatch which had a roof tent on top and camping stove etc in the back of the little van.

It also did about a gazillion to the gallon which was a bonus!


----------



## Catchic (Feb 3, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> Hi and welcome from the Scottish Highlands. What van do you have?


I've a transit. I love her!


----------



## Catchic (Feb 3, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yeah but mechanics aside, I've had some of my best times ever in a Citroen Dispatch which had a roof tent on top and camping stove etc in the back of the little van.
> 
> It also did about a gazillion to the gallon which was a bonus!


Oh that sounds fantastic. What fun!


----------

